# Quarantine tank



## dristan24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I checked around the forum for this and didn't find the answer I was looking for. A few years ago I set up a quarantine tank after a bout of Marine Ich. I used a 90G tank and an old EHEIM. I shut that setup down after a few months, and it has been sitting around for a few years now. What I need to know is, is it possible to rehab that tank and filter for regular use again?


----------



## SyedSher (Jul 3, 2017)

dristan24 said:


> I checked around the forum for this and didn't find the answer I was looking for. A few years ago I set up a quarantine tank after a bout of Marine Ich. I used a 90G tank and an old EHEIM. I shut that setup down after a few months, and it has been sitting around for a few years now. What I need to know is, is it possible to rehab that tank and filter for regular use again?


It should be fine. Do a leak test first.Have you used copper in the system?


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

dristan24 said:


> I checked around the forum for this and didn't find the answer I was looking for. A few years ago I set up a quarantine tank after a bout of Marine Ich. I used a 90G tank and an old EHEIM. I shut that setup down after a few months, and it has been sitting around for a few years now. What I need to know is, is it possible to rehab that tank and filter for regular use again?


resetting up the quarantine tank should be no issue, unless you have leaks or the filters/heaters, etc. devices malfunction

from your message, I assumed you were inquiring about the biological / cycling of tank. I highly doubt any biological bacterial survived. If so, you will need to start over to cycle your tank first.


----------



## dristan24 (Jan 31, 2011)

My apologies for being so vague. My concern is for both any biological bacteria surviving, and for the copper medication that was used. The copper being the more serious of the two concerns.


----------

